# Detailer Required in Glasgow



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Hi guys, my car has undergone a polish by Arnold Clark and they made a real dogs dinner of it - highlights there lack of commitment to the job. Im looking for someone in Glasgow which would be ideal. Iv seen the sticky and got some contacts for aberdeen as i work there but im in glasgow at weekends.

Heres some pics for you detailers to see what i need restored:

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/3929/dsc01124.jpg
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/5377/dsc01125.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1182/dsc01126skj.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9956/dsc01133v.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1553/dsc01134r.jpg
http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/6898/dsc01135z.jpg
http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/5933/dsc01136y.jpg
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/2972/dsc01137.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/4499/dsc01138e.jpg
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3496/dsc01139d.jpg
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/1867/dsc01140u.jpg
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/6523/dsc01149r.jpg
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5890/dsc01150.jpg

:detailer:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Ouchers. One or two of them will require wet sanding by the looks of things. Best to get a PTG on there too.

These boys might travel. You can't PM until you have 10 posts so best to email them with a link to this thread just to get their attention.

Ultimate Shine (p4ulwrx)
www.theultimateshine.com /Fife/Scotland /07951938177

xpressvalet
www.xpressvalet.co.uk / lothians & central / Scotland / 07500043734


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

There's some fairly handy guys up in the North East right enough. Clark at Polished Bliss would be my choice if it was my motor. Trouble is, they're booked up way in advance, so best speak sooner rather than later if you're interested - hell, I work in Orkney and I'm even carrying a six to eight week waiting list.... lol!

Best of luck with it though.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh dear good old Arnold Clark eh!!

That will need a good 2 days at least spent on it.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Have you complained to AC? I hope they are picking up the bill to get it done properly.

That is nothing less than vandalism.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

amiller said:


> Good point. I just went into the "need a detailer" thread and copy and pasted the ones i quickly saw. Dont know why DaveKG isnt there. :thumb:


Becuase he keeps forgetting to PM Brazo to send him the info :lol::lol: Will do that now  Memory like a sieve me.

There a couple of guys based more local to you than me in Glasgow, I am up the road near Dundee but can travel... Guys mentioned above do very good work though


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

organgrinder said:


> Have you complained to AC? I hope they are picking up the bill to get it done properly.
> 
> That is nothing less than vandalism.


i certainly did. my 4 month old focus titanium was hit by a car whilst i was in the supermarket and drove off - thankfully a witness passed his details to me and he eventually admitted liability. i still havent got my excess back and admiral is taking ages - this all happened in february!

so to top off stupid admiral told me i had to take my car to AC and also ford said as my car is in warranty it had to be an 'authorised' dealer. the result is what you have seen in the pics . The minute i walked up to the car my jaw dropped and in a very controlled manner i was furious towards the manager. after a long process they never admitted to it but the insurance offered a small sum towards getting it sorted. so im in the process of getting a hold of people who can get this looking new 

do you guys really think some require wet sanding? i did take some of these on macro mode so im not sure if there being really enhanced but on looking at them with the naked eye there not 'totally' apparent. just us perfectionists see them....

i also noticed they have taken a rotary polisher on my rear tinted glass, you can see a circular region of scratches, totally obvious it was a machine as its a full circle so not the wiper. some people just have no morales....

thanks again for the pointers guys,

the ones mentioned are already on the list 

got a hold of robert from xpress and he is sorting out a quote from me.

still waiting to hear back from ultimateshine.

got a quote from detailecosse also, who is within reasonable to distance ot me in deen. does anyone have any feedback on his work - for all i know he is probably on this very forum too hehe

this place is like home ha! just help me get my lovely car sorted :car:

thanks,

simba


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

It is a sorry story ,but not suprising by any means. Worry ye not your car will be in safe hands with most of the guys on here.good luck,speak later.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

simba said:


> do you guys really think some require wet sanding? i did take some of these on macro mode so im not sure if there being really enhanced but on looking at them with the naked eye there not 'totally' apparent. just us perfectionists see them....


You wont know that until you start polishing where you can assess (or your detailer will assess) the softness of the paint, remaining thickness of the paint and the severity of the marks in terms of depth - some can look worse than they are, others can surprise you. All part of detailing.

If the car has been machine polished before, you want to be very careful of the remaining thickness, even on resprayed paint as while thicker it does not mean the clearcoat is thicker... if the marks require aggressive correction then be aware of the thickness of paint being removed and what this means in terms of future polishing and the longevity of the clearcoat: both are affected.

Dont worry about though, just be aware of it - your detailer, whoever you chose, should (and in the case of the guys metioned here, will) know what is possible safely and what is not and you will get the best possible correction available to you


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I certainly am Mr Ahmed click on my user name to view previous work, oh and keep your eyes peeled got quite a few write ups to do including a rather nice black RR sport.

As i said in person if you need anymore info just ask

Rgds

Gav


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

xpressvalet said:


> It is a sorry story ,but not suprising by any means. Worry ye not your car will be in safe hands with most of the guys on here.good luck,speak later.





Detail Ecosse said:


> I certainly am Mr Ahmed click on my user name to view previous work, oh and keep your eyes peeled got quite a few write ups to do including a rather nice black RR sport.
> 
> As i said in person if you need anymore info just ask
> 
> ...


thanks guys, glad i found you on here. great advice Dave KG, will def check out your links in the sig. :thumb:

:speechles


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Gav's work is alright. I suppose....:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

amiller said:


> Gav's work is alright. I suppose....:thumb:


Praise indeed mate:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

I would also be able to do it, based in the southside of glasgow, do a search of my username to see other stuff ive done.

Thanks
Mark.


----------

